# Clinton River...



## Bronco5 (Dec 1, 2010)

anyone seeing any action on the Clinton? I have not had any luck around Yates.

Thanks


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's been slow, but the warm up should have gotten some fish moving. Fish downstream from Yates.


----------

